# Male or female?



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll be getting a puppy soon (litter is due anytime now) and I need to decide whether I want a male or female. I prefer a male. But I have a male mixed breed (90pounds) now. Is it asking for trouble if I bring home another male dog? 

Connor (my dog) is neutered and has been around other dogs (though he has been the only dog for his entire life). He's never shown aggression or dominance towards other dogs of either sex. My sister had a female puppy that Connor loved playing with and an older female JRT who hates Connor. 

I have several friends who have male dogs that Connor does really well with. They are Labs and Golden Retrievers so they are more his size too. 

Anyhow, suggestions? Would either work since he's been around both?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Generally, it's best to get the opposite sex.

But specifically, IF you have raised/trained/socialized your male so you know he isn't going to be the problem

THEN

You need to really do your 'due diligence' when finding a breeder. There is a difference in lines and how 'sharp' their dogs are as far as getting along with others. So if you find a responsible breeder who has had enough litters to know how they grew up, and how their dogs are, and what they are breeding for............ then they should be able to analyze their pups and recommend one (or not).

For instance, I prefer females and have had 3 at the same time with no issues and problems. That said, my breeder had a litter coming up I was asking about and she refused to even consider me for a female from it because she knew how the bitch was. GREAT info and so clearly I waited for another litter.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I've had Connor since he was about 8 weeks old. We got him from the pound. Up until a couple years ago we lived in town and all our neighbors had dogs that he played with (mostly male dogs). There were only two he didn't get along it was the two dogs that no other dogs got along with either, so I don't think it was Connor. 

Since we've moved out to the country we don't have neighbors. I always take him everywhere so he meets other dogs still but there not that constant other dog socialization now. 

I'll check and how the parents are with other dogs. Thanks!


----------



## countryboy73703 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in the same situation, but I have female, mixed husky, but she's smaller, maybe 40 punds... she's very active and smart.. gets along great with other dogs, usually bigger.. smaller dogs she tries to be dominant, but I think it's just a size thing, and that she's really just playing rough cause thats what she's used to with the bigger dogs... with that being said I'm getting my pup in a few weeks, and the breeder recommended I get a male rather than a female.. I'm not worried about the one that I have because I've seen her around other dogs.. now that I think about it she's never been around another female.. but she's easy going, I think she's mixed with lab.. atleast she acts like it, but I don't want this new pup GSD to cause issues.. do you think that they will? if so I'll tell the lady i want a male, but I've always had females, they just seem more caring towards the owners, and not so independent. thanks

-Josh


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had multiple males at times, once, 3 of them, honestly I never had any issues with them at all. Now having a couple of females is something I won't do. Tho I do have a senior female aussie and a younger female gsd, they get along fine but it's probably more to do with their temperaments..

With that, I think having a male dog, either gender would work it depends on the temperament..I don't want two "pushy" dogs, I want them to compliment each other.

So I guess I'm no help )) I do like my male dogs tho


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Only once have I had two GSDs of the same sex. They were males, just over 2 years apart. We never had an issue 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

countryboy73703 said:


> I'm in the same situation, but I have female, mixed husky, but she's smaller, maybe 40 punds... she's very active and smart.. gets along great with other dogs, usually bigger.. smaller dogs she tries to be dominant, but I think it's just a size thing, and that she's really just playing rough cause thats what she's used to with the bigger dogs... with that being said I'm getting my pup in a few weeks, and the breeder recommended I get a male rather than a female.. I'm not worried about the one that I have because I've seen her around other dogs.. now that I think about it she's never been around another female.. but she's easy going, I think she's mixed with lab.. atleast she acts like it, but I don't want this new pup GSD to cause issues.. do you think that they will? if so I'll tell the lady i want a male, but I've always had females, they just seem more caring towards the owners, and not so independent. thanks
> 
> -Josh


Males can be just as caring. We have a one yr old male and 2-2 yr old females, all three are caring and glue-y. He enjoys attention & wants to be part of whatever we are doing, definitely not independent.


----------



## countryboy73703 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Males can be just as caring. We have a one yr old male and 2-2 yr old females, all three are caring and glue-y. He enjoys attention & wants to be part of whatever we are doing, definitely not independent.


 
well I've only experienced a male Rotweiller, it was an old roommate's and he was a hand full he did what ever he wanted... ofcoarse I blame that on the owner, but I don't want a dog that does what ever it wants, cause then we are going to but heads, I've never had an issue with females...


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Mixed genders is usually best. However I would take 2 males over 2 females ANY day! Females can get plain nasty with each other. 

Im not a female fan, ive always had multiple males and have always been fine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I know Connor does well with both sexes so I'll just go by which pup fits me best. Whether it's male or female. Though, if there are two that fit and ones a male. I'll take the male


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

We only home females but whatever you choose you will have to deal with. I would suggest a member of the opposite sex if it is possible. We always home females because they are less prone to attempt to escape and do not wander in search of "Love". It's kind of like, "yeah here I am boys you can come visit but I'll let you know when it is time for you to leave". Since all of our girls are spayed it isn't a huge issue to get rid of a visitor immediately because there is no possibility of getting a litter of anything. Male dogs do have the tendency to roam in search of the "odor" that drives them crazy. They also tend to be a bit more aggressive when it comes to protecting their domains and they also tend to display their teeth and get there hackles up a bit easier than females. I don't have any empirical evidence to support my point of view, but have been homing rescues and pound saves for nearly 40 years now and have never had a failure yet. So it must be working fairly good at some level to have been this successful for this long...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If your male does get along with other males and you prefer males over females then I say get a male! 

My 4 year old male GSD gets along with males/females, big/small, altered/unaltered. It doesn't matter, he likes them all. At one point we had 3 big males living together without any issues.

I also prefer males or females.


----------

